# sct wheel offset



## paul smith (Aug 4, 2012)

can someone tell me what sct wheels have the widest offset? i thought it was slash 4x4 but not sure. thanks.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

slash 2wd fronts i think. they are the widest i know of.


----------

